# Probleme mit htaccess



## soyo (22. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen  

Ich wollte einige Dateien, die ich nicht mit PHP sichern kann, mit htaccess schützen. Hier einfach mal meine .htaccess und meine passende Userdatei (/tmp/):

_.htaccess _

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName 'Authorisize or die!'
AuthUserFile /tmp/.htusers
require valid-user
```

_/tmp/.htusers_

```
test:$apr1$U2ahc/..$PdbriAmIJ4W72bfMlAcZN/
```

Die Passwortabfrage erscheint, jedoch nimmt er das Passwort nicht an.
Ich habe shon mindestens 6 verschieden Passwortgeneratoren genutzt, außerdem hatte ich das Passwort mit der PHP-Funktion crypt() "generiert". Ich weiß nicht wo der Fehler liegt. Ich habe das sogar schon auf 2 verschiedenen Servern getestet. Wo liegt der Fehler?

gruß soyo


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind diese Dateien extrem anfällig, was das Dateiformat betrifft (Windows / UNIX)

Erzeuge die beiden Dateien mal mit einem Texteditor, der im UNIX-Format speichern kann, und lade die Dateien auf alle Fälle im ASCII-Mode per FTP hoch, dann sollte es klappen.


Gruß Dunsti


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum immer alle auf irgendwelche Generatoren und extra Programme zurückgreifen. Der Apache liefert doch alles nötige auch mit:

htpasswd
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/programs/htpasswd.html
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/programs/htpasswd.html

Die so generierten Passwortdateien sollten auf jeden Fall funktionieren!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. Februar 2007)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß gar nicht warum immer alle auf irgendwelche Generatoren und extra Programme zurückgreifen. Der Apache liefert doch alles nötige auch mit:
> 
> htpasswd
> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/programs/htpasswd.html
> ...




OK, diese Methode war mir bisher unbekannt.

Sehe ich das richtig, daß ich diesen Befehl einfach im Webbrowser eingebe? Dann könnte ja jeder auf meiner Seite ein Passwort einrichten ... sofern ich die root des Webspaces auf chmod 777 habe, oder wie? :suspekt:


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (23. Februar 2007)

Nein das ist so wie es aussieht ein Komandozeilentool von Apache... also über die Shell des Servers..

MFG


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (24. Februar 2007)

so sehe ich das auch ... also ist auch klar, wieso ich es nicht kenne: weil es bei einem "normalen" Webspace ohne Shell-Zugriff nicht funktioniert. ;-) 

Wobei wir wieder bei dem Editor mit UNIX-Format und anschliessendem Upload per FTP wären.


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Februar 2007)

Ja, sorry mein Fehler. Wollte ich auch noch korrigieren, aber da kam ich grad für eine Weile nicht auf tutorials.de.

Ich nehme an, das du Generatoren auf anderen Sites verwendet hast. Leider kann man die Art der Verschlüsselung wählen und nicht jeder Server akzeptiert jeden Hash wie es scheint.

Vielleicht mal folgendes PHP Script ausprobieren:

```
<?php
// Password to be encrypted for a .htpasswd file
$clearTextPassword = 'some-password';

// Encrypt password
$password = crypt($clearTextPassword, base64_encode($clearTextPassword));

// Print encrypted password
echo $password;
?>
```
Quelle: http://www.htaccesstools.com/forum/index.php/t/25/

Das hat den Vorteil das Du das Passwort auf Deinem Server erstellst (bzw. dem Server auf dem Dein Webspace sich befindet).

Es gibt noch das eine oder andere PHP-Script, das die htaccess und htpasswd komplett erstellt. Wenn es weiterhin nicht klappt, kann ich Dir gerne ein kleines Script schreiben


----------



## soyo (26. Februar 2007)

Ich habe gar nicht gesehn das hier jemand geantwortet hatt. Ich werde mir das gleich mal anschauen ... Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------

